#  > GELUID FORA >  > RECORDING & BROADCAST FORUM >  >  Hoe maak ik mijn beats?

## KcIn

Hey Peeps, Ik wil graag mijn eigen beats/muziek maken, maar ik weet niet hoe.

Ik heb gehoord dat dat het beste gaat met een Sampler, maar ik weet niet hoe dat werkt.[:I]

Waar kan ik de juiste info vinden??

Bedankt :Smile:

----------


## ronny

zoekfunctie google altavista .....[} :Smile: ]

----------


## sis

Dat gaat inderdaad het beste met een sampler, maar dan moet je ook nog een ganse bibliotheek aan drumklanken hebben en een software programma op jou P.C , niet goedkoop dus

Emagic heeft zo'n software programma met de bij behorende samplers en synth. plugins

www.emagic.de
Kijk ook eens naar de nieuwe Roland MC 909 een prachtig machien met alles erop en eraan 
als je dit hoort ben je verkocht gegarandeerd

Prijs uit mijn hoofd +/- 2500   bruto
zal even exact zoeken wat hij kost

sis

----------


## sis

I'm Back 

inderdaad rond de 2500  brutto

Ik heb verschillende prijzen gezien voor die Roland MC 909

gaande van 1.990 tot 2.063  Duitsland en Belgie 

Geloof me !! deze moet je ZEKER eens gaan beluisteren  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

sis

----------


## Mathijs

Als je net begint kijk dan eens naar Propellorhead Reason (2.5 zijn ze nu)

dit is een programma voor pc of mac waar alles zit in gebouw. Drumcomputters, samplers, synts, mixer, effecten enz enz enz. leer je eerst een beetje werken met die apparaten op je PC kan je daarna altijd nog hardware kopen.

is trouwens zo te downloaden op Kazaa. Let wel op, er hoord een geluids bibliotheek bij. vergeet deze niet te dowloaden.

----------


## Rademakers

Ik maak mijn beats meestal door een bestaande beat te nemen en deze in Soundforge te bewerken tot deze voldoet aan mijn eisen.
Op deze manier kun je van een beat de eigenschappen tot in het kleinste detail veranderen.

Eventueel kun je de beat daarna in Reason laden, om deze verder te bewerken en weer naar Soundforge, enz.

De vroegere versies van Soundforge (inclusief licenties) kun je vaak voor een prikkie overnemen (op beurzen en div.).

Mvg Johan

----------


## djcenter

yep reason is de one you need !!!
wist je dat veel house makers altijd eerst hun kladje maken op reason.
Of hun versie in reason maken en dan deze via midi koppelen naar allerhande andere synths.
mvg Tony

----------


## soeniel

> Hey Peeps, Ik wil graag mijn eigen beats/muziek maken, maar ik weet niet hoe.
> 
> Ik heb gehoord dat dat het beste gaat met een Sampler, maar ik weet niet hoe dat werkt.[:I]
> 
> Waar kan ik de juiste info vinden??
> 
> Bedankt




probeer eens ergens de hypersonic 2 xxl vandaan te toveren.en je bent cker van je problemen geholpen.daar heb je alle soorten loops in zitten die ook met de snelheid  van je ingestelde metroneem meegaat.je speeld hem via je midi in en later zet je hem over in audio track.vervolgens knip je hem in de eerst 4maten af en plakt het naast elkaar en hebt plezier. succes :Smile:

----------


## showband

Koop een tweedehands drumset en wat microfoons+soundkaart.

Voor een prikkie alle beats die je wil zonder programmeren!

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## @ndrew

een goede pc of een mac en eventueel een goeie synt.
en een paar programma's
-reason
-cubase sx
-cubase se
-wavelab
-fruity loops
-rebirth
-recycle
en ga zo maar door een cursus zou wel makkelijk zijn bij cubase want dat zijn pittige programa's. :Wink:   :Wink:   :Big Grin:

----------


## frederic

Ik heb zo een donkerbruin vermoeden dat toestellen zoals Roland MC 909 niet auteursrechtenvrij zijn.

Gebruiken voor een opname of optreden, zou wel eens tot betalen van auteursrechten kunnen gedwongen worden  :Mad:

----------


## Dr. Edie

Music Maker, zelf goede ervaringen mee. Erg eenvoudig, erg veel geluiden (kreeg toen een pakket van 5 of 6 cd's varieërend van R&B, Disco, Salsa e.d.  vol met loops) en veel mogelijkheden.

Binnen een halve dat had ik al een REDELIJK nummertje in elkaar.. Leuk programma hoor. Ook heb je nog Sonic Foundry ACID.

----------


## showband

> Ik heb zo een donkerbruin vermoeden dat toestellen zoals Roland MC 909 niet auteursrechtenvrij zijn.
> 
> Gebruiken voor een opname of optreden, zou wel eens tot betalen van auteursrechten kunnen gedwongen worden



Dit is totaal NIET waar.  :Cool:  

Geluiden / beats / enz uit synth's en drumboxes zijn rechtenvrij. Echter het is wel in sommige gevallen verboden de rauwe golfvormen te verhandelen. met andere woorden. Jij mag met je 909 overal rechtenvrij spelen. (zolang je niet bent aangesloten kan dit zelfs buma/stemra vrij gebeuren onder omstandigheden die te ver gaan voor dit stuk) Maar je mag niet altijd ervanuit gaan dat je de geluiden leeg kan sampelen en die als sampleCD verkopen. Daar zit een schemergebied.

Bij sommige sampleCD's eisen ze dat je de bron op je plaat vermeld. Bij heel sommige samplecollecties zit er een nog uitgebreidere licentie op. Maar in de regel koop jij een instrument als instrument. Een violist hoeft aan de vioolbouwer niets te betalen als hij optreed. En een DJ hoeft geen geld aan roland te betalen als hij/zij een plaat ermee maakt of ermee optreed.

een leuke case kan zijn dat jij met je 909 exact dezelfde beat kan maken als elke andere DJ dat kan. Ik wacht al een tijdje op het proefproces waarbij een bekende DJ een onbekende DJ aanklaagt omdat hij dezelfde beat gebruikt in een nummer. (*boem-pats* in house is overal gelijk en als Tiesto een hit scoort met een nieuwe drumcomputer dan zou de rest van de wereld plagiaat plegen als zij met hetzelfde apparaat *boem-pats* gebruiken?)

----------


## vasco

> een leuke case kan zijn dat jij met je 909 exact dezelfde beat kan maken als elke andere DJ dat kan. Ik wacht al een tijdje op het proefproces waarbij een bekende DJ een onbekende DJ aanklaagt omdat hij dezelfde beat gebruikt in een nummer. (*boem-pats* in house is overal gelijk en als Tiesto een hit scoort met een nieuwe drumcomputer dan zou de rest van de wereld plagiaat plegen als zij met hetzelfde apparaat *boem-pats* gebruiken?)



Als dit zou uitkomen dan wordt het geen leuke wereld voor alle drummers. Het standaard "boem, pats, boem, pats" ritme wordt heel vaak gebruikt maar wie was de eerste en gaat alle andere drummers aanklagen voor plagiaat  :Big Grin:

----------


## EriX

Als je eenmaal je software op orde hebt (om de audio samples binnen te halen) en je wil heftige sounds maken moet je naar deze site gaan:
http://www.kvraudio.com/
Alles legaal daar en veel gratis te downloaden.
o.a. bitcrushers, filters, distortions, allemaal leuke spele-dingen die de simpelste beat voorbij heftig maken!!!!! :Cool:

----------

